# Make your own wraps!



## marmalady (Sep 12, 2004)

No, I don't work for King Arthur!  This was copied from their catalog - it's a great recipe, and although of course they're pushing their products,  the end results are great!

FLAVORED WRAPS

makes 8

3/4 cup potato flour	3 cups KA special bread flour		1 cup water
¼  cup vegetable oil	1 tsp. salt		 		¼ tsp. instant yeast
3T spinach or tomato powder 
(ALL FLOURS AND SEASONINGS FROM KING ARTHUR)

Whisk together potato and bread flours.  Add water and oil and mix well; add remaining ingredients and stir til mixture forms a ball.  Turn dough out onto a well floured surface, and knead it til smooth and elastic.  Refrigerate for 1 hour or overnight.
Transer to lightly floured surface; divide into eighths and form into balls; roll each ball til thin, about 1/8 inch thick.
Dry fry the rounds on hot, ungreased griddle about 2 minutes on each side.  Transfer to wire rack to cool; stack bread to keep soft.  

King Arthur website is -  www.bakerscatalogue.com


----------



## pancake (Sep 13, 2004)

Marmalady thanks for the recipe, looks so delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2004)

OK, having never heard of King Arthur's flour my next question is could any flour be used in this recipe? I would love to try this, but I am not willing to make a huge mess if I don't have the correct ingredients.


----------



## MJ (Sep 13, 2004)

I would think any high protien bread flour would work. I think.


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok Maid Marmalady,

The bread flour I can get but unfortunately the spinach & tomato powders and spud flour aren't available within a hundred miles of where I live.    One of the unfortunate things of living in a country town.

When I go to the big smoke next I'll chase them up. In the meantime, over the weekend, or if someone else wants to try, premashed spuds left overnight, and adjust the amount of water used in dough.

Looks a good BBQ dish - cook the wraps before the meat, they have time to set before wrapping.  BBQ'd curried chicken strips with salad & mint/cucumber yogurt - yum   

What do you think?

Don't want to play with it too much because my success rate is still about 50%.

Brooksy


----------



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

Yum, Brooksey - Do you mean the Aussie 'Land of Oz'?  

The tomato and spinach powder can be ordered from the link I posted, if you want it.  Otherwise, you can just leave it out.  Or use your own seasoning mixture; garlic powder (a little!) would be good to mix in.

And yes, any high gluten bread flour would work in this recipe; I'm sure even an AP flour would do just as well.  The recipe came from KA, so I'm sure they want to sell as much of their product as they can.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 14, 2004)

nice recipie - a seasoned flatbread with a tiny bit of yeast to give it a little "puff" when it's cooked.

Most flatbreads don't keep well - are they edible the next day ? Do you think I could freeze some of the rounds _before_ cooking and they'd be useable another day/week/month... (you get the idea)?


----------



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

They keep for 3-4 days if you keep them well 'wrapped' - I completely cover them in plastic wrap, then put in a large zip lock.

Do you mean roll them out, then freeze them?  I don't see why not' most doughs freeze nicely.  You'll just have to 'layer' them with parchment in between so they don't stick.  Why not just cook 'em up and freeze them?  I've done that, and nuked them between damp paper towels, and they're pretty okay. 

Also, a little tip when you're making the actual wrap sandwiches - use a little spray bottle, and 'mist' the wrap before you add the fillings, especially on the outer edges.  It moistens it a little, and helps prevent breakage.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 14, 2004)

woot wraps for tommrow then


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes M'Lady, 
Aussie, Aussie, Aussie, Oi, Oi, Oi.


The flat bread is really nice but no powders. I did use tomato infused olive oil though, which gave a little hint of flavour and colour.  Couldn't use spud flour so I made little pockets in the dough and put mashed spud in the pocket and rolled them out flat.  After a few failures (due to rushing it) they worked out.  Can't wait to track down some spud flour to give the real ones a try.

I've put a new post on re: hand mixing - worth a read.

Brooksy


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2004)

Try a health food store for potato flour, or if you have a Kosher market they'd prolly have it.


----------

